# The greatest genius in music today, definitely...........



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes folks, it's IAN ANDERSON. NO doubt. His body of composition is *huge.* AND all of it qualita folks.

Any doubts just pick up ANY JETHRO TULL or solo album and listen to real genius. Any, they're all monsters.

Bravo IAN!!!! :tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

That word 'genius' is mighty over-used in this day and age!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not sure if it was to the point of genius but surely he had good sense in fashion when he was younger:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'm a genius, you're a genius...we're all geniuses.

This guy's just a thief as anyone would be called if they stole a Grammy!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

While I am a huge fan of Ian Anderson and Jethro Tull, I hardly think he could qualify as "The greatest genius in music today, definitely..........."

Come on!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Delicious Manager said:


> While I am a huge fan of Ian Anderson and Jethro Tull, I hardly think he could qualify as "The greatest genius in music today, definitely..........."
> 
> Come on!


I agree, we all know it's Roger Waters!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone who can be considered a rock musician who plays a _flute_ should be given some credit!

I only have Thick as a Brick, but it has some interesting lyrics which have stuck with me to this day:

"Really don't mind if you sit this one out
My words but a whisper, your deafness a shout." (How many musicians feel this way?)

"We will be gearing toward the average rather than the exceptional."

"This tastes fascinating, Professor Pangloss." (I don't know why that one stuck.)


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Aramis said:


> I agree, we all know it's Roger Waters!


Or maybe Robert Fripp (a much more worthy contender, surely?).


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Delicious Manager said:


> Or maybe Robert Fripp (a much more worthy contender, surely?).


I don't know, to be perfectly honest with all of you and, what's most important, with my very self... when I clear my mind and heart from all prejudices and renounce my own taste in order to gain the widest view of situation, the most impartial of all possible... then I sincerely must admit that this title belongs to me.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

However much I love Jethro Tull's music, I only have APP, TaaB, and one "best of" album with the likes of "A Christmas Song," "Aqualung," "Minstrel in the Gallery," "Fylingdale Flyer," "Broadsword," and "Steel Monkey" (among others). As such, I don't feel that I'm qualified to call Ian Anderson a musical genius.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I don't know, to be perfectly honest with all of you and, what's most important, with my very self... when I clear my mind and heart from all prejudices and renounce my own taste in order to gain the widest view of situation, the most impartial of all possible... then I sincerely must admit that this title belongs to me.


Could be... though I feel obliged to admit that I am pretty damn good.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Could be... though I feel obliged to admit that I am pretty damn good.


Trollie, you just cracked me up with this! Thanks,...I've been kinda flat lately.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

What about John Lennon/McCartney as a team? Surely there's no one better than the Beatles.

Or Pete Townshend, he's brilliant.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

And John Fogerty of Creedence Clearwater Revival.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> And John Fogerty of Creedence Clearwater Revival.


Dunno if Fogerty qualifies as genius, but he's responsible for some, ah, unconventional stuff after CCR.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> And John Fogerty of Creedence Clearwater Revival.


And Melvin Johnson from The Fristicated Parsadobles.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I think there are some musicians/composers in the jazz world that are pretty close to genius talents.

Pat Metheny, Chick Corea, Wayne Shorter, Keith Jarrett, Bela Fleck 

Ian Anderson is great, but there are some lesser known artists in the rock world who compose music that is far more advanced than that of Jethro Tull. Mike Johnson of Thinking Plague, and former Zappa guitarist/pianist Mike Keneally. These two are also great melodic songwriters as well as brilliant instrumentalists.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

What about Frank Zappa? He might actually have it.

Also, note that I said *brilliant* for John Fogerty, not genius, I do agree that genius is thrown around rather lightly these days.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> And Melvin Johnson from The Fristicated Parsadobles.


Never heard of him dude. You're making things up again.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> What about Frank Zappa? He might actually have it.


No doubt, but he's been dead for 18 years.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> No doubt, but he's been dead for 18 years.


Oh yeah...huh, I was getting into 60s rock music mode and lost my perspective.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

How are we defining the term "*genius*" then? Is it comprised of creating and bringing something entirely new to the genre, re-interpreting material that has been done before, bringing a flair and style to the music, or perhaps a combination of all three elements--if not more? I really think that some parameters and descriptors should be established so this topic might be considered and discussed in a more intelligent manner.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Never heard of him dude. You're making things up again.


Listen pal, if you're lacking in your knowledge about music and you never heard of geniuses like Melvin Johnson and his Fristicated Parsadobles then it's solely your fault and it doesn't mean I'm making anything up, I'll be afraid to mention other great bands like Virk-Verk or Red Bananas Over Bahamas (with phenomenal Johnny Applause at vocals, Jimmy Geyzer at keyboards, Mick Underrated at bass, Nick Ovallocal at drums) because I can get accussed again by some littely acquainted fellow.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well, I heard some of their music and I'm not impressed. I don't know where you get off calling that raunchy and offensive stuff great. Its just for the sake of its self and an excuse for people to get together and do drugs.

Have you heard of Eddie "Rachmaninoff" Rigel and the twin cousins? Maybe you'd better do your research bud. I did mine. Now that's a great group. Eddie is a fine artist indeed, has the soul of a poet. Littlely acquainted indeed!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree with Samurai. Discussing who and who isn't a genius is rather futile anyway, but there are different aspects of talent that can't be compared. With popular music, the element of record production has to be factored in as well. Nobody's going to compare Ornette Coleman Trio live in Stockholm to Revolver, or St. Pepper.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Well, I heard some of their music and I'm not impressed. I don't know where you get off calling that raunchy and offensive stuff great. Its just for the sake of its self and an excuse for people to get together and do drugs


That's pathetic, I'm sure you didn't read even half of 50 volumes of Johnny's autobiography where he described his life and struggle with his addiction to robot-dancing you don't know anything about him and you try to judge him yet know that he would forgive you as he is great man he found his peace of mind and knows how to live he knows that it's in vain to hate like you do hate him and try to belittle his music which he sings from his heart you damn hater he would kiss you and wish you happiness I hope one day you will understand how pathetic thing you wrote about him I recommend you to read his book it may change your life which seems to me right now as one big harted against love, peace and joy


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm still looking for an abridged version of that autobiography. When someone wants to translate from lengthy incoherent rambling, I might take you up on your challenge, I'm an open honest man and will admit when I've made an error in judgement.


----------



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

There's a lot great music on Soundcloud. Here are my favorite composers on there:


__
https://soundcloud.com/


__
https://soundcloud.com/


__
https://soundcloud.com/


__
https://soundcloud.com/


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Definitely is a hefty word...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Listening to "Heavy Horses" right now, I've been moved to tears.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It's all relative. How many genius musicians are there in China, India, Africa, South America that I'll never know existed?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> It's all relative. How many genius musicians are there in China, India, Africa, South America that I'll never know existed?


I've always wondered this exact same thing.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Paul McCartney. I read recently he's even composed a ballet. Had Macca been shot in 1980 - he would have the status awarded to Lennon now. And don't dare know that Frog's Chorus! It's good.

In classical it's none other than John Williams.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> I've always wondered this exact same thing.


On YouTube there's some old footage of Julian Bream talking about Indian Sarod master Ali Akbar Khan. Bream called him the greatest musician he ever encountered.

If life wasn't so short, there would be time to study many different cultures and find out who are the most significant artists in these countries/societies.

I've learned about a few by listening to some western musicians influenced by the music of other cultures.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Eviticus said:


> In classical it's none other than John Williams.


Seriously?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

starthrower said:


> It's all relative. How many genius musicians are there in China, India, Africa, *South America* that I'll never know existed?


yeah, the world must know me.:tiphat::lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Well the world probably knows Astor Piazzolla, and Gato Barbieri at the least. And maybe Pedro Aznar?


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

I think it is a futile exercise. No human can exclude his or her personal preferences in such an assessment. If that is the case, and I think it is, then it merely becomes a popularity contest.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Even after almost 20 years of not being alive, it's still Frank Zappa.

Edit: I guess John Zorn might be a decent choice as well, but for every great record under his belt he seems to release the same lacklustre album at least three times.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

of people living:

i consider 

Keith Jarrett to be maybe the only real genius.


other people who i think may be just bubbling under:

Joni Mitchell
Stevie Wonder
Brian Wilson
Paul Simon
Wayne Shorter
Chick Corea
Pat Metheny
Steve Reich
John Adams


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Crudblud said:


> Even after almost 20 years of not being alive, it's still Frank Zappa.


The sophistication and complexity of his music is often overlooked. In large part that is (was) his own fault, brought on by his often silly and/or excessively perverted lyrics. Some find it funny. I don't. I may have when I was in junior high school, but not now.

There are some interesting segments in the "Classic Albums - Apostrophe / Overnight Sensation" DVD where Zappa's son Dweezil at the mixing board illustrates how his father brilliantly assembled some of his multi-track music in the mid-1970s.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

There are lots of silly and/or excessively perverted things in this world, Frank was aware of them and he wrote songs about them. I wouldn't criticise anyone for not enjoying his sense of humour, but I think it's important to remember that he was doing it with control and intent, not for shock value.

I do think it's telling of just how much pop music* is reliant on words that many people can't look past the lyrics of Frank's songs and hear the vibrant instrumentation, detailed production and inventive musical language. But you know, different strokes and all that.

* = By this I mean that the most well known songs like "Don't Eat the Yellow Snow", "Valley Girl", "Camarillo Brillo" etc. are pop/rock songs. I am well aware (and an avid follower) of his complex instrumental music and Synclavier works, but we were talking about lyrics, so...


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Crudblud said:


> There are lots of silly and/or excessively perverted things in this world, Frank was aware of them and he wrote songs about them. I wouldn't criticise anyone for not enjoying his sense of humour, but I think it's important to remember that he was doing it with control and intent, not for shock value.


We'll have to agree to disagree on that. Many of his songs did parody pop hits (especially mindless do-*** songs), but many of his musings were crude and pointless and clearly intended only for shock value. I consider myself a fairly big Zappa fan, and it pains me no end that a good portion of his music is unlistenable bathroom humor. But he was rather prolific and widely recorded, so there's plenty of material for those of all tastes. (For example, I'm currently listening to all six volumes, 12 CDs, of You Can't Do That on Stage Anymore and I'm sure I'll find at least six CDs worth of great - even unparalleled - music for future listenting.) For the record, I like Don't Eat the Yellow Snow - and the Dweezil Zappa DVD shows how sophisticated the underlying music is - and I don't consider that song one that is unlistenable. I'm talking more along the lines of songs like Illinois Enema Bandit.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I see what you're saying, yes. As I said before, I can understand why people wouldn't like it, I myself usually avoid Dinah Moe Humm, which I think is one of the few truly gratuitous songs that he wrote, most others seem to have at least some sort of commentary or observation about unusual behaviour behind them. And then there's Thing-Fish, which might be funnier to someone who's seen/listened to more musicals than I have, but I just can't stand it, and the few good tracks on it are all available in better performances on YCDTOSA or audience recordings anyway.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like quite a lot of JT but 1980's 'A' is not far from being a complete turkey and 1984's Under Wraps totally smacked of mid-life crisis with some of the most depressingly banal use of synthesizers I've ever heard by a rock band - the album was nigh-on passe as soon as it hit the shelves. Dig those hip post-punk song titles, too: 'Radio Free Moscow', 'European Legacy', 'Automotive Engineering'...oh dear, oh dear...

I can't claim to have heard much by them in the last 20 years but I'm one of those ostriches whose favourite periods were 69-72 and then 77-79 and that's how it's likely to stay.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Ian Anderson is indeed nothing short of genius, but the greatest musical genius alive today, for me, is David Tibet.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Crudblud said:


> And then there's Thing-Fish, which might be funnier to someone who's seen/listened to more musicals than I have, but I just can't stand it, and the few good tracks on it are all available in better performances on YCDTOSA or audience recordings anyway.


"The Evil Prince" (YCDTOSA Vol. 4) sounds like it might be from Thing-Fish. An enjoyable performance that will be added to my YCDTOSA bucket.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Xaltotun said:


> Ian Anderson is indeed nothing short of genius . . .


At the very least, unique. Did anyone before or has anyone since so effectively merged rock and roll, traditional Irish music and jazz?

He also is an excellent flutist/flautist/whatever, but credit must go to Rahsaan Roland Kirk for developing the style.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I love prog! Listen to Genesis: Foxtrot


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> I see what you're saying, yes. As I said before, I can understand why people wouldn't like it, I myself usually avoid Dinah Moe Humm, which I think is one of the few truly gratuitous songs that he wrote, most others seem to have at least some sort of commentary or observation about unusual behaviour behind them. And then there's Thing-Fish, which might be funnier to someone who's seen/listened to more musicals than I have, but I just can't stand it, and the few good tracks on it are all available in better performances on YCDTOSA or audience recordings anyway.


Zappa was writing for a rock n roll audience, so he couldn't be highbrow all the time. Albums like Overnite Sensation, and Apostrophe made him some generous coin to finance his more "serious" projects. If you strip away the vocals from Dinah Moe Humm, it's a pretty funky tune! But for my money, Zomby Woof contains some of the best writing on the album.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I watched *Fantasia* today with my niece, cartoons really are s * * t these days. If I may reference another thread I think *Micky* is wearing *Wagner's* hat.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd have to say Robert Wyatt is the greatest living musician today. His masterpieces ("Moon in June" from Soft Machine's album _Third_, and his own album _Rock Bottom_) are some of the most emotional and complex in the history of music.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

misterjones said:


> "The Evil Prince" (YCDTOSA Vol. 4) sounds like it might be from Thing-Fish. An enjoyable performance that will be added to my YCDTOSA bucket.


Yes, I think that's a real stand out track. Also the original version of Clownz on Velvet with Al di Meola guesting as lead guitarist, which is sadly only available on bootlegs even now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Greatest genius of music today.

The other greatest genius of music today.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Two words: Damon Albarn...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Eviticus said:


> Two words: Damon Albarn...


That's four words.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's four words.


That's three words.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

These guys are the greatest geniuses in music today because they are able to take the worst pop music has to offer and actualy make it sound cool. It's quite miraculous.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

IAN, baby. that is all.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

S Club Juniors.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Each one is the very definition of a child prodigy, and there are *seven of them!*


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Roger Waters, Freddie Mercury, Jimmy Page, John Lennon, and Paul McCartney.


----------



## smoledman (Feb 6, 2012)

No Matt Bellamy is the greatest genius in music today.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 1, 2011)

Prog Rock = YAWN


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

kv466 said:


> I'm a genius, you're a genius...we're all geniuses.
> 
> This guy's just a thief as anyone would be called if they stole a Grammy!


This.

He stole a grammy once from Metallica for best metal performance.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Its still IAN ANDERSON


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Lyrics: Fella named Bob Dylan. Got hisself a Nobel Prize for them there lyrics. Deserved it (no matter what others may say). Music: Jimmeh Page and the other Zeppelins. A body of work unrivaled in Rock and Roll. Just put those 'phones on, lay back, and listen.. Nobody comes close.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> Lyrics: Fella named Bob Dylan. Got hisself a Nobel Prize for them there lyrics. Deserved it (no matter what others may say). Music: Jimmeh Page and the other Zeppelins. A body of work unrivaled in Rock and Roll. Just put those 'phones on, lay back, and listen.. Nobody comes close.


The fact that Zep has had to backtrack (no pun intended) so many times on giving credit and sharing royalities sours them for me as the greatest anything:

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/led-zeppelins-10-boldest-rip-offs-20160622


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Room2201974 said:


> The fact that Zep has had to backtrack (no pun intended) so many times on giving credit and sharing royalities sours them for me as the greatest anything:
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/led-zeppelins-10-boldest-rip-offs-20160622


This issue concerning Zep comes up regularly. My answer is that Zep found relatively obscure, relatively "simple" songs of others that would have languished in chthonian obscurity without their intervention, took them up--stole them--which artists have done for millennia, reworked them, Zeppelinized them, and made them known world-wide. I will cheerfully affirm Zeppelin's amorality (or whatever else you want to call it) in not properly crediting the songs' original creators, but, as in much similar circumstances, the results justify the "crime". A somewhat comparable case can be made against Herman Melville in writing _Moby Dick_; Melville's borrowings from many sources is documented in the book _The Trying-Out of Moby Dick_ by Howard Vincent. It may be that such borrowing of the materials of others needlessly upset the works' originators and denied them timely compensation, but Led Zeppelin has, in another sort of compensation, given many of these songs an audience far beyond their wildest dreams


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> This issue concerning Zep comes up regularly. My answer is that Zep found relatively obscure, relatively "simple" songs of others that would have languished in chthonian obscurity without their intervention, took them up--stole them--which artists have done for millennia, reworked them, Zeppelinized them, and made them known world-wide. I will cheerfully affirm Zeppelin's amorality (or whatever else you want to call it) in not properly crediting the songs' original creators, but, as in much similar circumstances, the results justify the "crime". A somewhat comparable case can be made against Herman Melville in writing _Moby Dick_; Melville's borrowings from many sources is documented in the book _The Trying-Out of Moby Dick_ by Howard Vincent. It may be that such borrowing of the materials of others needlessly upset the works' originators and denied them timely compensation, but Led Zeppelin has, in another sort of compensation, given many of these songs an audience far beyond their wildest dreams


I agree with this 100%. My complaint is that recognition and royalties should have been given up front and not begrudgingly given later from a fabulously famous and wealthy rock band. Or, put another way, how can you have such an insecure ego while getting !aid that much?:lol:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Strange Magic said:


> Lyrics:* Fella named Bob Dylan.* Got hisself a Nobel Prize for them there lyrics. Deserved it (no matter what others may say). Music: Jimmeh Page and the other Zeppelins. A body of work unrivaled in Rock and Roll. Just put those 'phones on, lay back, and listen.. Nobody comes close.


When you think of some of the oddballs who have got the Nobel prize, Dylan stands quite high


----------

